# norweigen welt -vs- goodyear welt



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

norweigen welt -vs- goodyear welt

Are most high-end shoes built with goodyear welt over norweigen welt?

I found this AAAC archive: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/goodyear-welted-shoes.51076/

Seems like goodyear is the welting of choice - is this correct?



> *ASKANDY UPDATE:* Looking for more information on welts? Check out our Best Shoe Welts article to learn everything you wanted to know about shoe welts!


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

sartorial_1 said:


> Are most high-end shoes built with goodyear welt over norweigen welt?


A 'Norwegian welt' is attached on the outside of the shoe and fully visible. You cannot cut this type of welt as narrowly as you can do with a conventional welt (which is stitched underneath the shoe). A Norwegian welt is a very sturdy construction with increased water resistance; therefore usually reserved for boots and heavy country-type footwear. It is not an elegant look.

'Goodyear welt' refers to a machine-method of attaching the welt. Charles Goodyear jun. patented a method, which employs machinery to do the welting,. He made it possible, to produce large quantities of welted footwear in factories.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Both can be resoled by a proficient cobbler. I have a few Norwegian welted shoes and they look a bit rugged so appropriate with chinos and more casual situations.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I think both, when done right, are excellent modes of construction. 

Some people get a kick out of the "artistry" of the exposed Norwegian welt. I'm guilty of having somewhat of an obsession over the Norwegian-welted Santoni FAMs.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree that one is not superior to the other- merely two different qualty approaches.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Can any of our shoe experts explain the type of construction used by Tricker's in their country boots? Tricker's themselves talk of Goodyear construction and Storm or Barbour welts, whereas online retailers describe the boots as Veltshoen.


----------

